
Ask HN: Best non-reCAPTCHA CAPTCHA solution? - chatmasta
Does anyone have recommendations for privacy-respecting, hopefully open source, captcha solutions? I just want something low tech, usable and reasonably effective, to use on a signup form. Mostly interested in stopping dragnet spam.<p>I like the “balance the goat” thing that GitHub has, from arkoselabs, but it seems like you have to buy their whole enterprise anti-Fraud solution.<p>Does anyone know of a simple, effective option?
======
wheelie_boy
Depends on the amount of traffic you're expecting. If it's very light, rolling
any kind of captcha of your own will work.

For example, on a moderately popular (~100 comments a day) phpbb forum I used
to run, I had a custom captcha that was a single image and a single correct
answer. It completely stopped all my spam issues.

Eventually I would have needed to upgrade it, but it never got to that point.
Nobody wanted to specifically spam my forum.

